# Hyper 9/ ACX1 controller fault codes



## Evcurious499 (Nov 15, 2020)

Does anyone have solid experience with Hyper 9/ ACX1 controller programming/ fault codes. I’ve been doing test spins and run into a few issues that even with technical support from my supplier I have yet to get a clear answer or solve the problems.


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

What codes are you seeing? If you can provide more info, I'm sure more can chime in to help as well.

I'm running 3 of them in my 1996 Corvette.

Mo


----------



## Evcurious499 (Nov 15, 2020)

thankfully I have solved most of the issues already. A bad harness from the controller was giving me error codes and interfering with the spin sensors on the motor. This caused me to have wildly varying and incorrect sine/cos values which caused issues with initial set up and spin testing. The only issue I have left right now is a code #5 “inverter 1 over current”. When spin testing the motor this code will pop up after about 50% travel on the DBW accelerator pedal. The motor does a funny little hesitation as you’re pressing the pedal past that 50% point and then the code will pop up. Not sure if it’s a mapping problem or accelerator pedal problem yet.


----------



## Evcurious499 (Nov 15, 2020)

As far as I can tell this fault code is a result of spinning too fast on the bench with no load on the motor. I will be moving forward with fabrication and most likely will not do another spin test until everything is in the vehicle and ready to go


----------



## cduggan1 (9 mo ago)

Bit late to the party. Building an electric snowmobile and trying to do the commission sensor test. Getting fault code 97 "Wrong spin sensor commission request". Any ideas? Additionally a stupid question but how do I hook up my throttle. Manual says to use K1-35 but that is a 5v to the motor


----------



## twistedvoltageev (11 mo ago)

What are you using for a throttle?


----------



## twistedvoltageev (11 mo ago)

If a Prius or similar potentiometer pedal you use 35 5v and the black and blue ground and the 1st throttle pot.
Although you probably already figured this out.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Do you have the correct type of position sensor in the motor for the controller?


----------



## cduggan1 (9 mo ago)

Apologies on the late reply. We discovered that the thumb throttle we were running was wired differently from how we expected. Got it solved and running. Only had a ground and the return wire, wires backwards


----------

